# S: Netzteilsteckerbelegung f. PG710 II (286/12)



## guidoz

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zu einem Siemens PG710 II (286er Harris-Proz mit 12Mhz  )
gekommen, aber leider ohne Netzteil oder Akku.

Auf dem Geraet steht fuer das Netzteil 16V drauf, aber da es eine 
DIN Buchse mit 7 Kontakten ist, weiss ich nicht wo die 16V und wo Masse
hingehoert.

Im InterNet habe ich nach 2 Tagen Suche nichts gefunden, obwohl ich da
sonst ganz gut beim Suchen bin.

Es waere sehr nett, wenn mir ein "Wissender" Informationen dazu senden
koennte, damit ich das PG710 wiederbeleben kann 

DANKE im Voraus

Gruesse
Guido.


----------



## gerd-obernau

habe das gleiche PG mit Netzteil 
werde die Buchse ausmessen, wenn noch Bedarf
tel 06028 996199
Akku sollte eingebaut sein!
sep. CMos Akku sollte auch noch OK sein


----------



## Perfektionist

ich könnte das Handbuch zum PG710 raussuchen - da steht die Belegung drin. Falls es noch wichtig sein sollte - alternativ eine PN an mich ...


----------



## wincc

Könnte dir evtl ein gebrauchtes orginal Netzteil und einen Akku besorgen

bei interesse PN


----------



## Perfektionist

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich könnte das Handbuch zum PG710 raussuchen - da steht die Belegung drin. Falls es noch wichtig sein sollte - alternativ eine PN an mich ...


also, es ist so weit, es kam eine PN, und ich hab einen Morgenspaziergang in das Museum der Automatisierungstechnik getätigt ...

Thema DIN-Stecker:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIN-Stecker
Am P-Gerät ist der sieben-polige, das Netzgerät hat einen 5-poligen.

Pinbelegung lt. Handbuch:
Blechring: Leitungsschirm
Stift 1: +16V
Stift 2: Masse
Stift 3: +16V
Stift 4: Masse
Stift 5: +16V

wegen der Stiftnummern: unbedingt Wiki-Artikel sorgfältig lesen!


----------



## röhrengertl

*Steckerbelegung*

Hallo,

dieser Artikel ist schon ziemlich alt, aber trotzdem hab ich da eine Frage,
müssen die +16V getrennt sein, oder kann ich die durchbrücken?
Normalerweise müßte es ein altes 18V Netzteil auch machen, oder gibts da Rauchwolken? Finde leider das Netzteil nicht mehr und auch das Benutzerhandbuch liegt irgendwo aber wo, und ich habe den glücklichen Auftrag ein Eprom zu brennen!

Danke im voraus

Gruß


----------



## winnman

die +16 kannst du brücken.

mit 18V wäre ich vorsichtig. Nimm halt ein einstellbares Labornetzteil wenn du nur ein Eprom brennen musst, kannst dabei gleich den tatsächlichen Strom messen und ev dann ein Netzteil suchen.


----------



## röhrengertl

*Hast Du recht sicher ist sicher!*

Hallo Danke, hast Du recht sicher ist sicher mit den 18V, muß aber eh erst alles zum laufen bringen, da Festplatte spuchten macht, eine andere "4,3 GB frißt er nicht (noch nicht)! Muß ich mir was zusammenbasteln, leider derzeit erschwerte Bedingungen, da ich mir Schien- und Wadenbein gebrochen habe, und derzeit nicht sehr Mobil bin, und ich froh bin ohne Hilfe Kaffee zu kochen, alleine den Fernseher einschalten und ein Bier aufmachen kann!


----------



## röhrengertl

*Jetzt brauche ich Hilfe!*

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch was maximal für eine Festplatte in das PG710 passt?
Ich habe Original eine 20MB drin die geht aber leider nicht mehr, alles versucht :sb7: na ja die 4,3 GB ist die kleinst die ich habe, das geht aber nicht da spielt das Bios nicht mit! Irgendwo liegt noch eine 2,5" 500MB rum "frißt" das PG diese? Oder hat jemand hier eine kleinere Festplatte 40MB oder 80MB herumliegen? Dann das nächste Problem. Was war da für ein Betriebssystem drauf? MS-DOS 6.22 und Win 3.11 oder WIN95??? 
Welche Step5-Version? Ich habe die 7.2 und die 6.5 zur Auswahl???
Wie gesagt ich brauche das Ding nur zum Eprom brennen! Und das wahrscheinlich nur 2-3x im Jahr! Was für ein AUFWAND!!! Ansonsten baue ich ein paar Röhren ein oder mache eine Nixieuhr draus!
Danke im voraus!

Gruß Röhrengertl


----------



## Rudi

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand von euch was maximal für eine Festplatte in das PG710 passt?
> Ich habe Original eine 20MB drin die geht aber leider nicht mehr, alles versucht :sb7: na ja die 4,3 GB ist die kleinst die ich habe, das geht aber nicht da spielt das Bios nicht mit! Irgendwo liegt noch eine 2,5" 500MB rum "frißt" das PG diese? Oder hat jemand hier eine kleinere Festplatte 40MB oder 80MB herumliegen? Dann das nächste Problem. Was war da für ein Betriebssystem drauf? MS-DOS 6.22 und Win 3.11 oder WIN95???
> Welche Step5-Version? Ich habe die 7.2 und die 6.5 zur Auswahl???
> Wie gesagt ich brauche das Ding nur zum Eprom brennen! Und das wahrscheinlich nur 2-3x im Jahr! Was für ein AUFWAND!!! Ansonsten baue ich ein paar Röhren ein oder mache eine Nixieuhr draus!
> Danke im voraus!
> 
> Gruß Röhrengertl



Betriebssystem  MS-DOS 6.22 und bei Bedarf Win 3.11
Step5-Version 6.5 oder darunter.

Ich habe Original eine 20MB drin die geht aber leider nicht mehr, alles versucht --> was heist alles versucht ?

Bei mir ist eine 80MB Festplatte drin. Allerdings ist da irgendein Festplattenmanager (Toshiba Ontrack) installiert. Der meldet sich beim Starten des PGs nach dem Speichertest. ???


----------



## Rudi

*Ontrack ! ?*

Bild vom Starten PG


----------



## röhrengertl

*Festplattenmanager das waren noch Zeiten!*

Hallo,

Festplattenmanager stimmt ab einer gewissen Größe braucht man den!
Kann ich mich noch wage erinnern.
Die 20MB-Platte kennt er im BIOS nicht, die 4,3 GB!!! kennt er mit utopischen zahlen unter Typ49, ich muß erst mal ne kleine 100 MB oder kleiner auftreiben, früher haben Sie Dir die Dinger nachgeworfen und jetzt findet man keine mehr. Step5 V5 wird das nächste Problem, bei den üblichen verdächtigen gibt´s das auch nicht mehr, notfalls muß ich die step5 V6 probieren! MS_DOS6.22 und win3.11 hab ich noch, sogar in der Originalhülle!  
Das Problem entstand eigentlich bei einer alten Anlage an der ich einen neuen Verband angelegt habe, Pufferbatterie war natürlich auch am Ende, habe ich jetzt unter "waghalsigen Umständen gewechselt!!!"
dauerte allerdings auch 2 Wochen bis ich da eine bekam! Wie es der Teufel will ist ein paare Tage danach der Strom ausgefallen! (Glück und den richtigen Riecher muß man haben! Die Anlage ist jetzt also gegen Datenverlust gesichert (bis die Batterie den Geist aufgibt!!!) aber ich will auf Nr. Sicher gehen und saubere Arbeit abliefern, da die Anlage Ihren Dienst noch ganz gut macht!

Gruß 
Gerhard*vde*


----------



## Rudi

Hast Du denn schon ein Netzteil ? Soviel ich mich erinnere brauchte man das zwingend zum EPROM brennen.


----------



## Corosop15

Rudi schrieb:


> Hast Du denn schon ein Netzteil ? Soviel ich mich erinnere brauchte man das zwingend zum EPROM brennen.


 
Daran meine ich mich auch erinnern zu können.


----------



## Rudi

*Pg710*

Also die Version 6.3 läuft noch ganz gut. Leider habe ich da keine Disketten mehr dazu.


----------



## röhrengertl

*AW Netzteil*

Ja das Netzteil habe ich schon zusammengeschustert! Ich versuch wenn ich eine Festplatte habe die Step5 6.5, allerdings habe ich da irgendwo gelesen das dann was nicht funktioniert, ob das jetzt der Eprombrenner war, weiß ich nicht mehr. Versuche mal morgen irgendwo eine alte Festplatte aufzutreiben 2,5" das ist das Problem die kleinste die ich noch zu kaufen gefunden habe ist eine 260 MB. Muß ich mal meine alten Kontakte pflegen, vielleicht geht da noch was!


----------



## Corosop15

Wir hatten auf unserem letzten PG 710 die STEP5 Version 6.68 installiert. Es funktioniert auch das EPROM brennen einwandfrei.


----------



## röhrengertl

*Step5*

Hallo,

danke dann habe ich schon mal ein Problem weniger!


----------



## tnt369

ich hab auf dem dachboden noch so ne art computermuseum,
da sind auch einige 2,5" platten dabei.
ich geh gleich mal schaun, ob da was für dich dabei ist...


----------



## röhrengertl

*Festplatte*

Das wäre super!!! Apropo gehen, das "geht" bei mir seit 4 Wochen bloß mehr mit Krücken! Guckst Du Anlage!


----------



## röhrengertl

*Upps!*


----------



## röhrengertl

*3 Versuch*

Bild anhängen die dritte:


----------



## tnt369

autsch!
gute besserung wünsch ich dir!

ich war inzwischen auf dem dachboden und hab zwei platten mitgebracht.
eine mit 540MB und eine mit 200MB
kleinere hab ich nicht mehr gefunden.
beide sind 2,5"
die 200MB ist etwas höher (15mm) als die 540er (12,5mm).
beide platten laufen an wenn man spannung anlegt und klackern dann
mal kurz leise.
die 540MB wird unter windows sofort erkannt (da ist dos 6. irgendwas drauf). bei der 200MB platte meldet windows, daß sie nicht initialisiert
ist.

wäre das was für dich?


----------



## röhrengertl

*Festplatte*

Ja das wäre was für mich, ich schicke Dir mal meine Adresse per PN!

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## mariob

Öhm,
hast Du schonmal überlegt einen CF Kartenadapter auf IDE zu nehmen, gibt es im gut sortierten Fachhandel, 512MB CF Karten sind zuhauf übrig, energiesparend, schnell und erschütterungsfest ist das ganze dann auch noch....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rudi

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> hast Du schonmal überlegt einen CF Kartenadapter auf IDE zu nehmen, gibt es im gut sortierten Fachhandel, 512MB CF Karten sind zuhauf übrig, energiesparend, schnell und erschütterungsfest ist das ganze dann auch noch....
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Und das funktioniert ??
Wäre ja genial.


----------



## PN/DP

mariob schrieb:


> CF Kartenadapter auf IDE [...] 512MB CF Karten


Ja, geniale Idee. Das sollte funktionieren. Wenn das Step5 mitspielt (Versionen vor 7.x benötigen ja noch einen CP/M-Emulator, sollte aber gehen).
Wir haben einige selbstfahrende Flurförder-Fahrzeuge, die haben einen IPC, da sind 32MB CF als Laufwerk C: mit MS-DOS 6.22 drin.
Wir haben auch Kamerasysteme mit 512MB CF und Win2000. Das funzt.
Selbstverständlich booten die IPC auch von der CF.

Harald


----------



## mariob

Hallo,
ja sicher funktioniert das, hatte das ganze mal mit einem lüfterlosen Via Board für eine Serverlösung, weiß aber nicht mehr wie die Karte im Bios eingetragen wird.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## röhrengertl

*@tnt369 Festplatte*

Hallo kam doch noch dazu! 200MB-Platte läuft im PG710, die andere ist zu groß 543MB ich denke das PG nimmt nur bis 512 MB ohne Probleme, egal die 200ér ist eh überdimensioniert!!! Siehe Bilder (ich hoffe man kann es erkennen!) 

Ich glaube den CF-Adapter wirst Du auf einem PG710 nicht zum laufen bringen! 
Wäre natürlich toll!


----------



## PN/DP

röhrengertl schrieb:


> Ich glaube den CF-Adapter wirst Du auf einem PG710 nicht zum laufen bringen!


Warum denn nicht?
CF ist doch die gleiche Schnittstelle wie IDE, nur ein anderer Stecker, ohne Elektronik dazwischen.

Harald


----------



## röhrengertl

*CF - Adapter*

Ja klar, das gleiche wie IDE, aber was für einen Festplattentyp willst Du im BIOS angeben? Das ist Rechner mit 640 KB Hauptspeicher Uralt-BIOS etc. da ist nix mit autodetect er hat ja nicht mal eine 500 MB IDE-Festplatte angenommen! Ich sag mal zu 90% geht es nicht! Kann es auch nicht testen (noch nicht!) !!! Vielleicht wenn alles funktioniert, dann teste ich das mal.


----------



## tnt369

mit dem CF-adapter hätte ich auch so meine bedenken.
das PG710 ist nun mal schon sehr alt. da waren noch viele
begrenzungen im BIOS, die wir heute nicht mehr haben.
(z.b. mussten die festplatten mit chs also zylinder-kopf-
sektoren anzahl adressiert werden, da war nichts mit
lba - logical block adress)

hier ein auszug aus der engl. wikipedia:

However IBM BIOS implementation defined in the INT 13H disk access routines used quite a different 24-bit scheme for CHS addressing, with 10 bits for cylinder, 8 bits for head, and 6 bits for sector, or 1024 cylinders, 256 heads, and 63 sectors.[2] This INT 13H implementation had pre-dated the ATA standard, as it was introduced when the IBM PC had only floppy disk storage, and when hard disk drives were introduced on the IBM PC/XT, INT 13H interface could not be practically redesigned due to backward compatibility issues. Overlapping ATA CHS mapping with BIOS CHS mapping produced the lowest common denominator of 10:4:6 bits, or 1024 cylinders, 16 heads, and 63 sectors, which gave the practical limit of 1024×16×63 sectors and 528 Mbytes (504 MiB), assuming 512 byte sectors.

das dürfte der grund sein, warum die 540mb platte nicht funktioniert.
das bios scheint bei 512mb zu begrenzen.
interessant finde ich, das die 200mb platte bei mir am windows nicht
betrieben werden konnte. sie wurde zwar erkannt, konnte aber nicht
initialisiert werden (evtl. weil sie kein lba unterstützt?)


----------



## mariob

Lieber tnt und röhrengertl,
bei allem Respekt, kennt Ihr nix anderes als autodetect? Man kann auch eine 1 GB Platte an einem 512MB Bios betreiben, die CF Karte macht da keine Ausnahme.
Lediglich die Plattengeometrie muß händisch eingetragen werden. Also Köpfe, Sektoren, Zylinder. Maximale Bios Werte heraussuchen und eintragen, fertig, so auch bei der CF Karte, diese meldet sich grunsätzlich nicht. Und so hat dann die 540 MB Platte nur 512, wäre nicht die erste, die so läuft. Das funktionierte auf alle Fälle schon bei einem 486er und wahrscheinlich weit darunter. Einzig bestimmte Compaq Biosse können nur autodetect, da ist man dann unter Umständen außen vor.

Sorry und Gruß
Mario


----------

